
The “No Assholes” rule for software developers - mkm416
http://www.alleyinteractive.com/blog/no-asshole-rule-software-developers/
======
noir_lord
I never criticise code unless I know the circumstances it was written under
_and_ I can be constructive about it.

I've written some truly horrible code over the years, at the end of a 80 hour
week to get something up where marketing decided to book a launch event and
there are two paths, the right one which will take two days and you have one
or the hack which will do through launch and cause you pain later...yeah I've
picked the second option.

There is no such thing as perfect code since it's written by humans and we are
all imperfect.

------
mring33621
I think this raises good questions about developer attitudes. It is possible
that I might fail this test if thrown into one of the article's scenarios. I
will think on it.

However, the article's scenarios also clearly illustrate that there is no "No
Assholes" expectations for management.

